
Show HN: Add Real-Time Collaboration to Excel 2013, 2016 and Online - quantcloud
http://www.quant.cloud
======
quantcloud
has been in development for a year and used privately in a trading environment
where real-time is important. we figured let's put it in the public and see
what other uses we can find. this is the first public release and we have lot
more features we want to incorporate over.

------
brudgers
Curious regarding the story behind its development.

